# Does public transportation run near your house?



## Vivemafille

I want to say, "Does public transportation RUN near your house?" Have I used the correct verb?
公交服务行驶你家附近?


----------



## softserve

I am from Taiwan, so a Mandarin speaker from China might say it differently. But I would say "公車行駛路線有經過你家附近嗎?" or simply "公車有開過(經過)你家附近嗎?" Hope it helps.



Vivemafille said:


> I want to say, "Does public transportation RUN near your house?" Have I used the correct verb?
> 公交服务行驶你家附近?


----------



## Razzle Storm

I think a natural way might be to say, "你家附近有公交车站吗？” or "你家附近有公共汽车站吗？”

My two cents.


----------



## xiaolijie

I think we can say the same thing in a number of ways, and I've thought of a simple version (as below) but wonder if it sounds ok:
你家附近公交方便吗？


----------



## softserve

你家附近公交方便吗？Mmm...this sentence sounds a bit odd to my Taiwanese ears. I would add the word "搭" meaning to ride in the above sentence as in 你家附近"搭"公交方便嗎.?



xiaolijie said:


> I think we can say the same thing in a number of ways, and I've thought of a simple version (as below) but wonder if it sounds ok:
> 你家附近公交方便吗？


----------



## SuperXW

A related question: about the origin and usage of 公交. 
Maybe the abbreviated word was origined in Taiwan and later adapted by mainland Chinese. I remember when I was young in Beijing (1980s-90s) there wasn't a word of 公交, but only 公共汽车, 地铁 and 公共交通. 
Probably in the later years when "public transportation" has become so developed that people really need a convenient name for it, the abbreviation became popular.
I also know Hong Kongese won't say 公交. Some of them would even laugh at the word, since 交 means "intercourse"... 
So I guess the word was from Taiwan, not sure...
How about 公共汽车? Is that being said in Taiwan?


----------



## xiaolijie

softserve said:


> 你家附近公交方便吗？Mmm...this sentence sounds a bit odd to my Taiwanese ears. I would add the word "搭" meaning to ride in the above sentence as in 你家附近"搭"公交方便嗎.?


Thank you, softserve! Your suggestion sounds good but I think I've heard something like this: "你家附近，公共交通方便吗？". Do you see much difference between that and "你家附近, 公交方便吗？" ?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

SuperXW said:


> Maybe the abbreviated word was origined in Taiwan and later adapted by mainland Chinese. I remember when I was young in Beijing (1980s-90s) there wasn't a word of 公交, but only 公共汽车, 地铁 and 公共交通.
> So I guess the word was from Taiwan, not sure...
> How about 公共汽车? Is that being said in Taiwan?



Hey Super!

公共交通 is said here, but not 公交。 (對了，公交所指的只是公共汽車還是也包含地鐵，火車等等？）Also, Taiwanese people don't say 公共汽車，but rather 公車 or 巴士。 Maybe 公車 is short for 公共汽車, but I don't think people say it that way, (though it might be written that way occasionally).


----------



## SuperXW

I see. So in general, bus is:
Taiwan: 公車 巴士
Mainland: 公共汽车 公交车(大概也包括地铁) 巴士
Hong Kong: 巴士

To viajero, 在大陆，公交一般指市内的公共交通，也就是公共汽车和地铁。


----------



## Lyfia

从没听过公交车有包括地铁的意思……
另外“你家附近公交方便吗”这句话，在我看来“附近”二字会有些奇怪……因为某个地点的附近有很多公车的话，就是说明了这个地点的交通好。而说这个地点的附近交通好的话，就有点别扭了……但是把附近去掉之后，这个句子又变得好短（你家公交方便吗），让我觉得“公交”听起来怪怪的。
所以作为结论，我要么会说“你家交通便利吗”，要么会说“你家周围坐车发便吗”。（咦，才想到“坐车”也是个很日常的说法哦。好像这样说最自然了。）
另外对于“搭公交”这种说法，我也觉得不是很适合，可能在台湾是很常见的说法吧。但是我这样用的话，就会想到公交是公共交通的缩写，从而就会觉得“搭交通”是很奇怪的说法。


----------



## SuperXW

Lyfia said:


> 从没听过公交车有包括地铁的意思……
> 另外“你家附近公交方便吗”这句话，在我看来“附近”二字会有些奇怪……因为某个地点的附近有很多公车的话，就是说明了这个地点的交通好。而说这个地点的附近交通好的话，就有点别扭了……但是把附近去掉之后，这个句子又变得好短（你家公交方便吗），让我觉得“公交”听起来怪怪的。
> 所以作为结论，我要么会说“你家交通便利吗”，要么会说“你家周围坐车发便吗”。（咦，才想到“坐车”也是个很日常的说法哦。好像这样说最自然了。）
> 另外对于“搭公交”这种说法，我也觉得不是很适合，可能在台湾是很常见的说法吧。但是我这样用的话，就会想到公交是公共交通的缩写，从而就会觉得“搭交通”是很奇怪的说法。


1. 已确认"公交"是大陆的说法，港台都没有。
2. 我也不知道平时说"公交车"包不包括地铁，我很久没回北京了。不过一般"公交网站"上会包括地铁资料。
3. “你家附近公交方便吗”我听起来很顺耳啊，去掉"附近"也行……但不会讲“你家交通便利吗”，"交通便利"也太书面了……"坐车"也的确常说，但你把"附近"换成"周围"还不是一样？ 0.0
4. "搭公交"这种说法貌似也普及了。现在不顺耳的简称很多啦，"非典"、"春晚"……"打的"总也得说吧？听听就顺耳了，哈哈！


----------



## cindycc

你家附近有公交站或地铁站吗？


----------



## Lyfia

superxw said:


> 1. 已确认"公交"是大陆的说法，港台都没有。<br>
> 2. 我也不知道平时说"公交车"包不包括地铁，我很久没回北京了。不过一般"公交网站"上会包括地铁资料。<br>
> 3. “你家附近公交方便吗”我听起来很顺耳啊，去掉"附近"也行……但不会讲“你家交通便利吗”，"交通便利"也太书面了……"坐车"也的确常说，但你把"附近"换成"周围"还不是一样？ 0.0<br>
> 4. "搭公交"这种说法貌似也普及了。现在不顺耳的简称很多啦，"非典"、"春晚"……"打的"总也得说吧？听听就顺耳了，哈哈！


1. 哦，我后面用了周围是因为是“坐车”啦，那个句子里用附近也一样的。坐车的话必须得周围呀……（虽然也可能公车站直接在楼脚下，不过我这样说是因为lz的英文原句，想尽量尊重原句的意思。不管怎样，不能直接在房子里搭车……）
2. 在附近坐得到车的话，就说明这个房子的交通好嘛…… 说一个地区的交通好的确也是很正常的说法，不过我之前觉得很别扭，也是因为受lz的原句影响…… 如果说“你家附近公交方便吗”，我会觉得这句问句的重心稍稍有点放偏。（可能我自己强迫症了xd）
3. 嗯，“交通便利”的确书面了……听起来像房产的广告语 xd 不过这两个是我当时能想到的没有语法错误，不拗口又符合lz意思的句子……
4. 我不觉得“非典”“春晚”“打的”不顺耳……> < 前两个是单纯的专有名词略语，最后一个是完全没有问题的动宾结构…… 觉得“搭公交”别扭是因为听到这个词的一瞬间就下意识觉得词语搭配不当……xdd 原来这种说法已经普及了呀……


----------



## SuperXW

Lyfia said:


> 4. 我不觉得“非典”“春晚”“打的”不顺耳……> < 前两个是单纯的专有名词略语，最后一个是完全没有问题的动宾结构…… 觉得“搭公交”别扭是因为听到这个词的一瞬间就下意识觉得词语搭配不当……xdd 原来这种说法已经普及了呀……


哇！我第一次听时超不顺耳啊！什么略语！"非典型肺炎"重点是"炎"啊！"非典"算怎么回事？？"典"是个什么东西，完全表达不到意思嘛！"春晚"是"春天的晚期"么？为什么不叫"春会"？？"打的"是动宾结构，问题是你先得把"打"接受成"搭"，"的"接受成"texi"欸！"的"这个字本来根本没有di1这个字音和字义啊！！"texi"都能从香港回传变成"的"，相比之下"搭公交"好理解多了，真的……


----------



## Queen Z

我觉得你  你家附近坐公交车方便吗？ 会不会好点
公交很少包括地铁的，尤其在口语中。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Queen Z said:


> 公交很少包括地铁的，尤其在口语中。



我印象中也是這麼認為的喔，只是我對大陸腔不是很熟，我才懷疑。據我所聽到的，住上海的人講到“公共汽車”的時候大都說“公交”，則要說“地鐵”就直接說地鐵好了。


----------

